# Tema trillado pero si voy a invertir...



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Pues si es un tema trillado, pero si vas a invertir una lana... vale la pena mejor saber opiniones...

En próximos días, estoy por jubilar a mi compañera de rodadas!!! una hardtail 26" 2006 con la que he pasado cualquier cantidad de aventuras y recorrido muchos miles de kilómetros. :thumbsup: Leal, aguantadora, bonita (al menos para mi) aunque este ya toda madreada!!! :cornut: en fin... dio lo que tuvo que dar...

Es difícil, porque cuando una bici te ha acompañado en todo (sobre todo en catorrazos que te mandan mas de 6 meses a descansar) y se levanta y repone mas rapido que tu y sigue y sigue... le tomas un cariño especial :smallviolin: pero es tiempo de jubilarla.

*El nuevo target:* pasar a doble suspensión y tengo entre ojos un modelo del que he escuchado y leído maravillas, entre usuarios y reviews, una SP Camber :thumbsup:. hasta ahí todo va bien... pero la duda que me mata es... *26" o 29"????* 

Ya leí todo lo que he podido (y no encontré mucho) sobre virtudes, defectos, ventas y desventajas entre DS 26" y DS 29", pero sigo con muchas dudas.... Por mi ubicación geográfica eh tenido la oportunidad de escuchar la opinión de europeos, sudamericanos, americanos, canadienses, etc... en fin. Europeos que lo ven como un invento de Gary Fisher para hacer a todos cambiar sus bicis y renovar las bicicletas del mundo entero para volver a vender (y de verdad, al menos con los que eh tenido oportunidad de rodar y llevar de tour detestan las 29", no creen en ellas y creen que es como querer cambiar las bicicletas de ruta a 850C). Los Canadienses que unos hablan bien y otros ni siquiera ganas de subirse aunque la mayoría tiene una idea mas adoc a la de los europeos.

Los Americanos que les puedo decir?? la alaban, les ponen altares, hablan maravillas, están hipnotizados (vaya que les funcionan las campañas de mercadotecnia), en fin todos los americanos seguro en dos o tres años mandaran al junker las 26" y *TODOS* usaran 29"s

Los sudamericanos... "ni fu ni fa", unos ni las conocen... y los otros, quieren todo lo americano...

He de decir que en los tours llevamos ciclistas de todo tipo, intermedios, avanzados, competidores de aventura, elites, es decir, he recibido info de muchos estilos que al final.... ME HAN CONFUNDIDO MAS!! :madman:

Bueno la idea es que me subí a una hard tail 29", y si, la sentí totalmente diferente, y totalmente diferente, es totalmente diferente!!! entre que la use muy cuidadosamente y quizá me falto intentar sacarle jugo (porque no era mía :nono: y no queria endrogarme) pero mi primera impresión fue... al girar me sentí manejando un tráiler de doble caja jejejeje, así como que, si pasara de manejar un golf a una van de 14 pasajeros... luego me metí por una veredita angosta con piedras... una que con la 26 voy esquivando asi como en zigzag haciendo equilibrio... pero con esta 29" cual Zig-Zag... como un "big foot" pasaba encima de todo sin necesidad de maniobrar... ahi tuve dos sensaciones:

*1.- *que rico!! no baches ta cual le entras!!....
*2.- *y donde queda la emoción? la manejada? esquivar la piedra? brincarla? levantar la bici de adelante? y levantarla de atrás?... sera que las mtb tendrán el destino de la TV's, cuando se creo el control remoto... y ya no mueves ni el dedo meñique? (mas que para pedir las chelas!!!)

Bueno en fin, si voy a invertir 35-40 mil pesos en una full suspension... sera para usarla por largo tiempo, y estoy lleno de dudas de si debería ser 26" o 29", no quiero que sea por moda... quiero que sea porque me encanta estar sobre la bici, amo estar en el monte, la selva o la montaña y encontrando los diferentes retos que ofrece el camino... no soy competidor de competencias o campeonatos, pero soy un buen ciclista experimentado que procura pasar la mayor parte de su tiempo buscando veredas, recorriendo distancias y buscando los retos que ofrece el camino desconocido.

En su opinión... y sobre todos los que han tenido la oportunidad de probar... (sin ser borregos...) cual es su opinión entre una doble suspensión 26" con 120mm de recorrido y una doble suspensión 29" con 100mm de recorrido??

Valdría la pena el cambio y la inversión? el cambio a 29" en el MTB, también involucrara que cambiaran las DH a 29"? también cambiaran las de freeride a 29"? y la rodada de BMX pasara de 20" a 24""?? y las de ruta de 700C a 850C?? en fin... estoy lleno de dudas y me urge comprarme MTB nueva... ustedes que opinan de la diferencia, virtudes y defectos, ventajas y desventajas de la tradicional 26" y o la revolucionaria 29"????


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alcarve said:


> ........................ustedes que opinan de la diferencia, virtudes y defectos, ventajas y desventajas de la tradicional 26" y o la revolucionaria 29"????


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Alberto :

Ojalá y nuestras " recomendaciones " no terminen por confundirte mas , ya ves que cada cabeza es un mundo y en esto de recomendar muchos nos pintamos solos y creemos que "sabemos " y para colmo hay quien se atreve a recomendar sin conocer el producto siquiera , pero bueno, es el riesgo de solicitar recomendaciones o consejos en un foro .

De entrada o para abrir boca yo descartaría la Camber en mi opinión para rodar en CC y sus alrededores no es para la Camber, para esto me estoy basando en lo que he leído de la Camber y en mi propia percepción al respecto, por cierto ¿donde has leído tantos y tan buenos reviews y recomendaciones de la Camber ? hay pasas el dato en un P.M.

A grandes rasgos una buena bici 29 va a librar el terreno difícil , pedregoso , escalones un poco mejor que una 26, igual puede bajar con mas aplomo , y tiene un buen paso de crucero una vez que tomas velocidad, sin embargo es mucho más lenta de reacciones en comparación de una 26, más pesada, más lenta para arrancar, y menos divertida , por otro lado por lo menos aquí en México tienes que batallar para conseguir repuestos o diversidad de componentes como rines, llantas, horquillas , si a veces conseguir partes para 26 cuesta trabajo , para 29 está peor el asunto .

Me parece que si en tu mente está entrarle a una 29 , estoy casi seguro que con una 29 hard tail tienes , un buen cuadro rígido Niner o Salsa te daría casi por seguro grandes satisfacciones por tus terruños.

Hay tres full suspension 29ers que simplemente son buenísimas, la Santacruz Tallboy, la Turner Sultan y la Pivot Mach 429, el pero es ; que los puros cuadros casi se llevarían el presupuesto total que tienes para la bici completa, además me parece que serían mucha bici para esos terrenos , que quede claro no me refiero a ti y a lo que ruedes , sino al lugar .
Por último queda el aspecto estético, aunque para muchos no cuenta, los chaparrones de mi estatura y para abajo ( yo mido 1.75 mts) , nos vemos medio mal en las 29 , en lugar de vernos encima de la bici nos vemos en medio de las ruedas ja ja ja , ahora que ; si mides más de 1.80 y para arriba ni hablar una 29 se te verá bien.

Me parece que si le quieres entrar a una full suspensión, con una de 4 o 4.5 inches de recorrido tanto en la suspensión trasera como en la horquilla tienes para dar y prestar, tendrás muy buena tracción, recorridos mas descansados y cómodos , un manejo más seguro , te perdona cierto tipo de errores de manejo , con tu presupuesto tienes incluso para entrarle a una full de gama alta y reconocido desempeño .

Lo ideal sería que te pudieras dar las tres en alguna doble 26 y una 29 , un verdadero test en una demo bike , no nada más rodarla en un estacionamiento , y ya con la confianza de una buena probada es más fácil tomar una buena decisión.

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

gracias por tus comentarios, de mucha ayuda... y lo de la estatura.... tienes toda la razón!!! sobre todo porque estoy de tu vuelo!, creo que estéticamente me veré ridículo!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, yo probe una stumpjumper 29 doble de un amigo, y bueno no la use mucho fue una probada pero en lo que senti diferencia fue subiendo como que tiene mas torque, por otro lado lo que yo e leido en algunas revistas es mas o menos que los ciclistas experimentados van a estar mejor en una 26 y van a tener mas diversion, los principiantes deben entrar directo a una hardtail 29,yo lo que te recomiendo es que la camber se ve muy bien( yo pensaba comprarla en 26 el puro cuadro y de ahi armarla) pero 120 de recorrido delantero creo es poco y mas si eres un ciclista que ya lleva tiempo dandole y mas si no te interesan las competencias y no te importa tener 300-500grs mas en tu bici, lo que buscas es diversion y explorar casi como tu servidor, te recomiendo que compres una doble de no menos de 140 de recorrido, con esa cantidad vas a poder pasar por casi cualquier parte y vas a tener una bici para mucho tiempo, hay muchas opciones en el mercado con el presupuesto que tienes, te recomiendo que te centres en las marcas que tienen mejor servicio y distribucion en mexico (specialized, giant,trek,cannondele,etc) por lo de las refacciones, garantia y mayor numero de modelos y tallas en existencia, pero finalmente y esto es lo mas importante es lo que tu te sientas bien manejando, suerte y ahi nos avisas que decidiste.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

En teoria, en tu terreno (mas bien plano, mucha arena) la 29 tiene mas ventajas.

Otro voto por la Turner Sultan y añado la Helius AC 29'er para agregar a la confusion.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Alcarve: te comento mi experiencia pasando de 26 a 29" FS las dos.

Para mi las ventajas de la 29 sobre la 26" están más que comentadas pero te las listo a mi opinión:


En terreno plano, bajadas y subidas no muy empinadas las ruedas toman más momento por lo que llevas más velocidad con menor esfuerzo.
Las ruedas grandes son más estables por lo que le pasas encima a cosas que detendrían a una 26"
Las llantas tienen mayor área de contacto con el suelo por lo que tiene mejor tracción (yo lo he comprobado en las subidas)

Ahora, definitivamente hay desventajas, que te listo a continuación:


Cuesta más acelerar, en mi caso me cuesta más las subidas ya que es más difícil hacer cambios de ritmo repentinos (he cambiado mi estilo a salir del asiento como en la ruta)
No he sentido mucha diferencia en maniobrabilidad, excepto en bajadas empinadas y lentas donde definitivamente extraño la habilidad de cambiar de dirección con más facilidad

Creo que al final del día no es que una sea mejor y la otra peor, es sólo cuestión de gustos y de que te acomoda a ti.

Saludos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mi punto de vista de tanta gente externa, si los gringos dicen que A es bueno, los europeos van a decir que es pura mercadotecnia.

No he probado una 29, pero se me antoja mucho, y creo que para Cancún y Playa del Carmen pueden ser buena opción, pero lo mas importante es como te sientas tu.


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Aquí va mi recomendación medio "cheap". No invirtás en una bici nueva si no estás seguro a donde querés llegar, especialmente si apenas vas a pasar al mundo doble suspensión. Vaya y te van gustando los brinquitos. En eso coincido con el amigo que te sugiere no menos de 140 mm, y allí ya estás en el límite de las 29".

Yo cometí el error de gastarme USD 1,000 en una Alubike para saltar de mi Mercurio de Wal-mart y que arrepentida. Ahora voy por mi tercera bici y es una Specialized Enduro SL 2008 con 150 mm. La amo cada día más, que ya me está causando problemas en el matrimonio. 

Porque no probás algo más barato de las buenas marcas respaldadas en México y cuando estés más seguro te comprás la de ensueño.

Ahora, si 26" o 29", por todo lo que leo (y es bastante) te recomiendo 26" por los años que ya llevás rodando. 29" para principiantes (eso dicen algunos) y 26" para que los que ya le entendemos al trámite.

Mantenenos al tanto.

P


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

the last biker said:


> Hay tres full suspension 29ers que simplemente son buenísimas, la Santacruz Tallboy, la Turner Sultan y la Pivot Mach 429, el pero es ; que los puros cuadros casi se llevarían el presupuesto total que tienes para la bici completa, además me parece que serían mucha bici para esos terrenos , que quede claro no me refiero a ti y a lo que ruedes , sino al lugar .


¿Que hay de nuestro amigo el hippie Fisher? En lo personal tengo la impresión del que el buen Fisher tiene de las mejores 29er en el mercado. Si no me amarro con SC, GF en su sabor 29er es lo que andaba buscando hasta por debajo de las piedras (sin éxito!) en este MX querido!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> ¿Que hay de nuestro amigo el hippie Fisher? En lo personal tengo la impresión del que el buen Fisher tiene de las mejores 29er en el mercado. Si no me amarro con SC, GF en su sabor 29er es lo que andaba buscando hasta por debajo de las piedras (sin éxito!) en este MX querido!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Respetable punto de vista , la realidad es que comparando con las tres bicis mencionadas (la Santacruz Tallboy, la Turner Sultan y la Pivot Mach 429 ) estamos hablando de diferentes tribus .

No voy a demeritar ni a hablar mal de una marca como GF / Trek pero (otra vez ) comparando con las otras bicis mencionadas nada que ver y hacer, simplemente "las otras "son otro boleto.

No lo digo yo , lo dice todo el caudal de información que hay en revistas, reviews, foros , tests, comparativas etc etc de las bicis 29 ers´.

Siempre hay oportunidad de cambiar , desamárrate de SC y llégale a una GF/ T C y después nos dices ........

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

lo ideal seria tener las dos, 26" y 29" en una carrera como la ruta de los conquistadores con ascensos espantosos, no veras 29" salvo Rebecca Rusch que le pagan por usarlas, y en marathon de larga distancia por etapas tipo la Titan, las 29" las veías volar en el plano pero después las alcanzabas en el primer chipote de subida, y llegábamos juntos a la meta, creo que mucho es el motor,es mas creo que casi lo es todo...yo probé la 29" y la neta o me gusto mucho, salvo en las bajadas...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> ..yo probé la 29" y la neta o me gusto mucho, salvo en las bajadas...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Marco :

Quiero suponer que te faltó la " n " y que no te gusto mucho la 29 .

Viniendo el comentario de un mtbiker de tu calibre , la opinión que expresas es fidedigna a rajatabla , y de manera fehaciente nos aclaras la ventaja y desventaja de las 29.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

en el ciclismo siempre estan surgiendo innovaciones, cuadros, suspensiones, y demas inventos, que solo el tiempo dice si son buenos, se adoptan o no y si son funcionales o no.
las 29 es uno de esos casos, personalmente hasta ahora en Mexico no he visto (o no recuerdo) alguna bici de montaña rodada 29, la gran mayoria de componentes cuadros, suspensiones, etc son para 26" 
por lo que si quieres cambiar piezas, llantas, cuadros, suspensiones y demas componentes conseguir para 29" sera mas complicado y tambien mas costoso.
Quiza con el tiempo las 29" sean mejores que las 26", pero supongo que aun faltan algunos anos para eso


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahi te van mis 2 centavos

Yo vivo en Baja California .. Aqui se ve de todo (exepto lodo, casi ni llueve). Arenales, arroyos, decensos largos, entre piedras .. pero todo dentro de los limites de XC, largas trepadas en caminos viejos y sin mantenimiento de la CFE, de esos que construyen para instalar torres/antenas y decensos iguales, por aca no tenemos una cultura de construir veredas tipo como en parques grinos donde si se necesitan bicicletas con mas recorrido para divertirse. Y si las construimos, son para hacer pistas de XC o DH.
Digo, hay decensos muy tecnicos, pero cortos, no creo que se necesite mas de 5".

Nunca he pedaleado por alla, ni se en que tipo de terrenos andas, y mi experiencia va desde que corria BMX en una 20 en los 90's, hasta una BMX cruiser 24" hace algunos años. Y despues conoci el MTB hace 8 años. Mi manejo es de el promedio de los ciclistas hardcore (no de las personas normales) para arriba. Y he usado desde rigidas 26, dobles de 4", de 5". Una bici de jump tipo 4X y una de DH de 7", y hasta una SS totalmente rigida.

Ahora empeze con una rigida 29 una XTC 29 que puedes ver aqui

http://forums.mtbr.com/mexico/giant-xtc-29er-741421.html

Y mi opinion es ... en un sentido estricto de XC una 29 es mejor SIEMPRE. Si claro, si usas una, por una sola ves, por supuesto que te sientes raro, por supuesto que sientes que vas manejando un Torton, pero si tienes las habilidades y la experiencia en un par de semanas estas manejando igual de rapido que con cualquier otra, en las trepadas tienen mucha mas traccion, te dan mas seguridad en los decensos largos de alta velocidad y sientes que flotas mas ligero en las piedras. Hay que exagerar un poco mas, inclinarse mas y te empiezas a divertir igual.

Son mas dificil de pumpear (estilo BMX) y de saltar. Pero la necesidad de usar estas tecnicas son menores, ya que la llanta te ayuda mucho.

Yo decidi armar una 29 rigida, porque crei que full suuser y 29 seria mucha bicicleta, 2 meses despues ya cambie de opinion y creo que una 29 full susser es de las bicilcetas mas versatiles que puede haber

Ahora si ... en cuanto empiezas a cruzar la linea del All mountain/freeride, caminos donde te obliga pumpear para cambiar de direccion o lebantar mucho la llanta delantera (estilo parques), nada como una 26

Al final, el mono hace la bicicleta y el que esta arriba es el que manda, la Bici es solo la herramienta y hay una diferente para cada trabajo.

Las opciones de bicicletas esas que mencionan son muy buenas. Pero la verdad es que ahorita te reto a que con tu presupuesto de 35 mil pesos encuentres una MALA bicicleta. Cualquiera te va a dar el servicio que necesitas y marcas como Specialized, Giant y Trek, son las que te dan mas por tu dinero. para el presupuesto que tienes son la mejor opcion. Para las marcas que mencionan, le tienes que aumentar otro 20 o 30.

Desconozco de precios por alla, yo tengo la ventaja de que una hora conduciendo (mas 1.5 de fila .. pfff) estoy en San Diego Ca. Ademas como parte de una compania organizadora de eventos, tenemos patrocinadores y acceso a muy buenos precios.

Si en algo te puedo ayudar, he probado muchisimas bicicletas y te puedo dar mi opinion de algunas. La Camber no la he probado, pero la epic si (la camber es una EPIC sin Brain) y la SJ FSR en 26 y 29 .. todas son muy buenas opciones. Aunque yo me quedaria con la ANthem X 29, es casi (o quiza mas) versatil que la Trance y el modelo 2012 que acaba de salir esta preciosisimo, y el sistema Maestro esta a la par con el VVP de SantaCruz (que tambien he probado, aunque en 26)

bueno mis 2 centavos, terminaron ciendo 3 pesos. Saludos, y quisiera estar en tu lugar. Nada como el shopping de baikas


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yo acabo de rodar con un cuate que traía una Specialized 29 rigida y me comentó que ya tenía casi un año con ella y muy contento, lo unico malo era precisamente que en bajadas con recortes muy rapidos le era muy dificil hacer correcciones rapidas.
Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es que comentó que no podía cambiarle el recorrido ya que le cambiaria la geometria, será cierto ?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Yo acabo de rodar con un cuate que traía una Specialized 29 rigida y me comentó que ya tenía casi un año con ella y muy contento, lo unico malo era precisamente que en bajadas con recortes muy rapidos le era muy dificil hacer correcciones rapidas.
> Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es que comentó que no podía cambiarle el recorrido ya que le cambiaria la geometria, será cierto ?


Pues en teoría, por cada pulgada que cambies la tijera de recorrido, es como un ángulo en el poste de dirección. No se como aplique esto en una 29.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Pues en teoría, por cada pulgada que cambies la tijera de recorrido, es como un ángulo en el poste de dirección. No se como aplique esto en una 29.


Mas o menos aplica lo mismo. Eso tiene que ver con la distancia entre ejes, el largo de la tijera y el angulo de la misma. Para las distancias entre ejes que tienen las bicicletas normalmente, el canon de 1 grado por cada 20mm es una buena aproximacion.

Les dejo una calculadora para geometrias para quien se quiera poner medieval con el tema.

GearInches.com » Bike Geometry Comparator


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

biker231 said:


> Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es que comentó que no podía cambiarle el recorrido ya que le cambiaria la geometria, será cierto ?


En realidad eso aplica para TODOS los cuadros, y en si, no es el recorrido, es la distancia del eje a la parte superior de la corona (claro, esa distancia esta muy ligada al recorrido de la suspension)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> En realidad eso aplica para TODOS los cuadros, y en si, no es el recorrido, es la distancia del eje a la parte superior de la corona (claro, esa distancia esta muy ligada al recorrido de la suspension)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es entre mas largas las patitas (axle to crow ) se abre mas el angulito....

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Así es entre mas largas las patitas (axle to crow ) se abre mas el angulito....
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


 mmm ... 

Seguimos hablando de bikes??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> mmm ...
> 
> Seguimos hablando de bikes??


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es ,yo me refiero al largo de la horquilla desde el eje hasta la parte superior de la corona y al ángulo que se forma con la unión virtual del tubo de la dirección y la vertical imaginaria .

O acaso se entendía otra cosa ? si fue el caso pido mil disculpas ...

saludos
the last biker


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

En lo personal me cambié a 29" hace 3 años, después de 18 años compitiendo (XC, DH) en 26", y sólo mido 170cm.

Empecé comprando una 29" barata, por curiosidad por el concepto...y me fuí enamorando poco a poco. 

Porqué? En vez de quitarme diversión (porqué si es cierto que todo es un poco más fácil con 29"), me abrió la puerta de varios caminos impracticables con 26". Tanto de subida cómo de bajada. En realidad me permite usar trayectorias con una semirígida que sólo podría intentar en 26" con una bici de más de 160mm de recorrido. Eso, definitivamente, no me parece nada aburrido. Otra ventaja, me canso mucho menos subiendo, así que llego más fresco a las bajadas.

Muchas de las personas no le agarran la onda a las 29" porqué quieren manejarla de la misma forma que una 26" y esto sencillamente no funciona. 

Creo que al momento de pasar a 29" (si uno está muy acostumbrado con 26"), hay que ir con mente abierta, y tratar de sentir cómo hay que manejarla. Estuvimos checando los datos de tiempos de varíos amigos (mujeres, hombres, principiantes hasta Elite, 154cm hasta 186cm) entre 26" y 29" y todos, sin excepción alguna, mejoraron sus tiempos y fueron con una FC promedio más baja en 29" aunqué no estuvieran acostumbrados a ellas. Esto es la parte concreta. En lo que a la diversión se refiere...cada quién sabrá lo que prefiere.

Lo que sé es que en 21 años de MTB hubó sólo 4 cosas que mejoraron significativamente mi diversión en la bici: los frenos de disco, las llantas anchas, los manubrios anchos, y las 29ers.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ChileBike said:


> En lo personal me cambié a 29" hace 3 años, después de 18 años compitiendo (XC, DH) en 26", y sólo mido 170cm.
> 
> Empecé comprando una 29" barata, por curiosidad por el concepto...y me fuí enamorando poco a poco.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

the last biker said:


> ChileBike said:
> 
> 
> > En lo personal me cambié a 29" hace 3 años, después de 18 años compitiendo (XC, DH) en 26", y sólo mido 170cm.
> ...


----------

